# Gwinnett County Bow



## ccwonka (Jul 26, 2006)

Trying my luck again . . . I have a primary hunting area I love, but I'd like to find a spot in Gwinnett County to hunt the extended archery season . . . Lemme know if ANYONE has ANYTHING out there . . . lemme know what it'd take to lemme hunt it a couple times!!!

CC


----------



## ccwonka (Jul 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## Hintz (Jul 31, 2006)

good luck, just found out i got a little honey hole in south forysth


----------



## msdins (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck Cwonka, it is hard to find stuff around there. 




			
				Hintz said:
			
		

> good luck, just found out i got a little honey hole in south forysth



Where at in S Forsyth (not exact just area). I grew up off of Old Atlanta. Be careful there are ALOT of locals that hunt down there with and mostly without permission.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Jul 31, 2006)

throwing some more luck your way and a free bump


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, good luck to ya buddy.  I've been looking for a bow only in Coweta, Meriwether/etc for years now, and I've think I'm going on my 3rd consecutive year without a place to hunt again.
  Looks like I'll be killing a lot of Mckenzie bucks this year.
Heck, I've even decided I'd join a gun club, IF I could find one in my area, but nothing worth a dang yet.
  Sure is lonely sittin at home by yourself all season long. LOL.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 1, 2006)

good luck to ya...i lucked out w/ a place in lithonia but areas available to hunt are few and far between...


----------



## ccwonka (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, you'd think someone had overdeveloped in Gwinnett or something . . . .


----------



## ccwonka (Aug 7, 2006)

who'd believe it . . .


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 19, 2006)

I am putting together a new club in N Jasper. I live in Dacula and it is exactly 60 mi from my front door.

486 acres, 6 members, $1300 ea.  I am negotiating the price with the Owner


----------



## ccwonka (Aug 24, 2006)

Specificaly looking for a place to take advantage of the extended archery season . . . .

Thanks all!!


----------



## ccwonka (Sep 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Thunderbeard (Sep 7, 2006)

Its getting close, So here is a free bump


----------



## ugabowhunter (Sep 10, 2006)

i am very fortunate to be able to hunt 26 acres in gwinnett. the landower has a few connections, so i will ask. i can't guarantee anything, but i'll try.


----------



## ccwonka (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks to all for trying!  Gwinnett is a tough cookie to crack these days!

On a brighter note, I got drawn for one of the Quota hunts in January, so my season will last a week or two longer this year . . .


----------



## georgian76 (Sep 29, 2006)

ugabowhunter said:


> i am very fortunate to be able to hunt 26 acres in gwinnett. the landower has a few connections, so i will ask. i can't guarantee anything, but i'll try.



did you ever find anything out? i too would be interested in finding something. ive have contacted just about everyone i can think of to ask, dnr(to see if they new of anyone that has had problem with deer) and county officials who may know something, but none had anything.  i am with you on someone has to have something somewhere


----------



## ugabowhunter (Sep 29, 2006)

i asked and he said he didn't know of anyone, and also, his house is on the market and willl be sold probably before the season ends


----------



## georgian76 (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks for asking


----------



## Bowman#3 (Oct 2, 2006)

ccwonka
sent you a PM good buddy
bowman#3


----------

